# Can I leave an apple pie out overnight???



## Mihelinka

I am the pie maker this year. I'm starting on Wednesday, but I'm not sure if I can safely leave an apple pie out on the counter overnight? I know custard pies need to be refrigerated....
Help, I don't want to give anyone a food borne illness







:


----------



## captain crunchy

I wouldn't but I am paranoid -- even though they sell ones at the store (pumpkin and everything) left out for days -- but then, they probably have all kinds of preservatives and whatnot - I digress.

I made my pies today (Tuesday) and undercooked them by about 10 minutes so I can throw them in the oven before dessert on Thanksgiving. They are in the fridge. Is that an option for you?


----------



## choli

I never refrigerate plain fruit pies. There is no need unless you have custard (like pumpkin) or cream in the pies.


----------



## Mihelinka

Frig is an option, It's just i had time to make them Wed night & by the time they cool enough to put them into the frig would be like when I'm sleeping. I dont' like putting hot food in the frig & raising the temp of the frig KWIM. Plus there's not much room in there. The pumpkin pie i'm making early thursday am so i 'm not worried about that.

what to do, I'm paranoid too, I'll probably put it in the frig







:


----------



## Mihelinka

I must have been writing at the same time you were. I guess leaving it out is ok if you're posting now LOL


----------



## stormborn

I always leave them out until they're eaten in a few days. Our pantry stays pretty cool; but I think unless you keep your house at 80F or something it should be ok.


----------



## Owen'nZoe

I've never refrigerated a fruit pie, either.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy

I think they are just fine. I would have no hesitation leaving a fruit pie out overnight.


----------



## mirlee

Mine are always out. I only put pumpkin and cream pies in the fridge.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom

Because they are not a high protein food, there isn't a high risk of food-borne illness. For food-borne bacteria to multiply they need the right temperature, the right PH, moisture, and a protein source. Most apple pies won't have protein (custard base excepted) and might not have the right PH (I use at little lemon juice in mine). However, putting them in the fridge won't hurt them either.

You are right, putting hot food in the fridge and heating up other foods can cause problems in those other foods, so that's not a good idea.


----------



## tree-hugger

it will be just fine on the counter overnight


----------



## Collinsky

I'm with the pps - fruit pies can be left out. I always refrigerate cream pies, but apple pie I would leave out unless there's plenty of room in the refrigerator.


----------



## cottonwood

I leave fruit pies out too if they're going to be eaten in a couple of days. You don't want to put them somewhere airtight though, the crust will get soggy. Which is why I want to get a pie safe (cupboard with mesh door covering.) Not that I eat so many pies







but the same principle applies to all baked goods.


----------



## BrooklynDoula

I think putting them in the fridge ruins them personally. We make pies and leeave them out until they are eaten (fruit pies this is).


----------



## JTA Mom

I've always left out fruit pies, as has my mom, and no one has ever fallen ill from them. There is so much sugar in them (naturally, due to the fruit + added sugar) that bacterial growth is prohibited a bit. Also, unless there's milk in the pie (like pumpkin pie) it should be good to go. I hate refrigerated pies too, lol. It seems like they go stale faster.

Ami


----------



## kittyhead

the fridge ruins the crust.


----------



## Ruthla

It sounds like it won't even be a full day out of the fridge- you're making them late Wed then serving them 18 hours later? I'd just go ahead and leave them out. If you were making them on Tuesday I might feel differently about it (although, the consenses on this thread seems to be that apple pies are safe at room temp for several days anyway.)


----------



## treemom2

I've never refrigerated a fruit pie. . .never even heard of anyone ever doing it. I do refrigerate cream pies and my pumpkin pie after it's completely cooled.


----------



## anitaj71

Just a thought . . . Leave your apple pie out it'll be fine. However for other stuff that need to be cold and if you don't have room in the fridge, can you just put it outside? When I am cooking a huge dinner I will put stuff out on the patio for the night when i don't have room in the fridge. (great place to put my turkey in a brine over night )


----------

